# 3 month old with bald tail



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Has the vet done a skin scraping...has mange & ring worm been ruled out?
Did you ask your breeder for advice? He/she may have some insight.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just found this with a quick search:

"Diseases that can cause tail-hair loss are diabetes; dermatomyositis (which is far less common); follicular dystrophy/alopecia; folliculitis, which is a bacterial skin infection; and growth-hormone-responsive alopecia, which is typically seen in dogs that are under the age of two years. Hypothyroidism can cause general hair loss that includes the tail."

I would definitely get a second opinion.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I honestly don't have any advice other than I would seek a second opinion from another vet...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

For the ringworm test, did the vet actually do a fungal culture or just use the woods lamp? I've had fosters that had ringworm, that didn't present with circular hair loss but had tails that looked like your pup's tail.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I honestly don't have any advice other than I would seek a second opinion from another vet...


pretty much this. 

I'm sorry, but if my vet just told me it was a "dead tail" and it needs to be removed without taking other proper tests, I would switch vets. First I would get a second opinion and then possibly a third, then go back to the original vet to see what they say after. If their conclusion is to still cut it off without any tests, they would lose my business. I don't know the history you have with your vet, good or bad, but as you can tell it hasn't left a very good impression on me lol.

Do your pup a favor and get a second opinion immediately. A golden without its tail, I've never seen it and that sounds like they would be miserable without it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Go to another Vet ASAP-do not let this Vet cut your pup's tail off.*

I lost my bridge boy last year at the age of 15.5, I got him as a pup at 8 weeks. When I picked him up, his tail looked like your pups. He and his littermates had picked up some type of fungal disease which caused them to loose the hair on their tails. The Vet treating the litter, sent a prescription ointment home with each puppy to be put on their tail several times during the day. Within a few weeks, the fungus cleared up and the hair on his tail started growing back. As an Adult, my bridge boy had a very full bushy tail, you couldn't tell he'd ever had the fungus.

It's been too many years ago, sorry I can't remember what type of fungus it was or what was prescribed.

Best of luck to you, hope you will keep us updated on your little's one progress.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Get a second opinion. No way would I cut her tail off before exhausting all the tests for skin, hair, thyroid or hormone problems.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am reading this thread with interest simply because I have never seen anything like this. I am with everyone else - definitely seek out another vet and another optinion before you do anything else. 

Good luck - I hope you find some answers soon. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please take your puppy to a veterinary dermatologist if there is one in your area. DO NOT LET YOUR VET CUT OFF YOUR DOG'S TAIL!!!! In fact, please switch your regular vet; yours sounds like an idiot. There are many medical reasons that could cause this in your puppy. Good luck and please give an update when you have an answer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*See another vet, acutally Change vets entirely. The one you've seen is not worth your money. * Frankly I would have checked with another vet when this one accused your daughter of pullling out her fur, when you knew that wasn't right.

Dead tail is when the dog cannot voluntarily move the tail and they will exhibit pain. DO NOT LET THIS VET AMPUTATE HER TAIL.

This is most likely a fungal infection, I have seen it on puppies I fostered for the rescue. It needed to be treated with a fungal ointment to stop it. I'm afraid now the fur may not grow back since it had advanced this far. The ones I have fostered were treated immediately and most of the fur grew back but they did all end up with a small spot that stayed bare. Did this vet ever give you any fungal medication to apply to the tail?

Has the fur been shaved off her tail? It looks like because the thicker fur has such a straight edge.

Please find another vet in general, you could even look for a dermatologist or try a veterinary college. My advice, don't use the first vet ever again.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Yikes! I can't imagine a vet wanting to amputate a Golden's tail without exploring every option. If it's wagging...how can it be "dead"? So weird.

Definitely go see a different vet. Even if the fur never grows back...isn't a bald tail better than no tail at all? I'll be anxious to hear what a different vet has to say about this.


----------



## laa1009 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for you replys. I will be making an appt with another vet in the morning for a second opinion. I will keep you updated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it hasn't really been long enough for you to have seen another vet, but I was just checking for an update anyway.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you by chance asked the breeder? Maybe she knows what it is? I wonder if any other pups have it?


----------



## laa1009 (Jul 15, 2012)

We are taking Bella to another vet on Thursday. I have checked with the breeder, the others pups have been fine. The other thing I wanted to mention is that her wiskers are curly. I just wonder if it is a genetic thing.. I don't know.. I guess will hopefully find out thurs. Thanks again.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Please let us know what the new vet has to say. I'm interested to learn what is causing this for Bella. Hope you get a better answer than "dead tail"!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laa1009*

Laa1009

So glad you are taking her to another vet and please let us know what they say!


----------



## laa1009 (Jul 15, 2012)

We took Bella to another vet. She said that her balding is genetic. She has balding under her eyes, by her ears and on her belly and she has curly whiskers. She also said that she still has her puppy coat and should start seeing her adult coat. She may loose her puppy coat and have balding patches. We just have to wait and see. She said it is alopecia. She also said that since we live in the desert we may want to consider docking the tail because she may have problems with the bare skin.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, guess the breeder will be watching for this now in subsequent litters from that pairing.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you got a legit second opinion. Please notify the breeder about the situation since it is genetic.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did they do any bloodwork to rule out medical stuff?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She's sure it isn't demodetic mange? It sure sounds like the pattern for it. DM does not always show up on a skin scraping.


----------

